# Looking for new fishing buddies...



## thefishingchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a high school teacher who moved to Saline a few years ago. A genuine trout fishing guide was kind enough to take me out on the Huron last year and we caught some smallies and rockies. Very fun! I'm still pretty new to fly-fishing... good with a rod, but still learning about flies, patterns, and more importantly some good places to catch fish. I'd be interested in exploring the Huron River, or the River Raisin or some other places around (even ponds or lakes). However, most of my fishing buddies live to far away, and fishing alone is just no fun. I'm looking for some fishing friends in the area, so if anyone is looking for good company and some fishing stories for a short afternoon trip or saturday morning fish, drop me a note! My wife owns a bakery in Ann Arbor, so there would definitely be some cupcakes or goodies to share! This kind of feels like hitchhiking, and I have no idea if anyone will pick me up. I'm brand new to this forum, but from the few threads I've read, people seem very cool on here, and like they know a lot more than I do!


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I think we'll need to know more about the bakery first.

You can get what you are looking for at this event.



*Huron River Cleanup - Saturday, Sept. 11*

by *Z-man* » Thu Aug 26, 2010 12:17 pm 
*HURON RIVER CLEANUP SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 11*
Sponsored by the Huron River Fly Fishing Club and the 
Huron-Clinton Metropolitan Authority

Please set aside this day to help the river you love to fish, and get to meet and network with fellow fisherpersons, fellow stewards of our watershed, and others who enjoy the Huron as we gather to collect trash, share some food, meet fellow fishermen, trade fishing stories and information, award prizes, and generally enjoy a late summer day together.

*HERES HOW IT WORKS*

Pick a section of the river you want to work on. Start whenever you like, work in a team or alone, with a canoe/boat or on foot (waders generally preferred, but the river is still warm enough to wade in shorts if its a warm day). 

Skips Huron River Canoe Livery has offered to donate canoes for people wishing to clean up the river between the Dexter Huron and Delhi Metroparks. Trash will be picked up at the canoe livery at Delhi. The river above the Dexter Huron Metropark has already been cleaned. Requests for canoes should be made by September 4th. Please go the Huron River Fly Fishing Club website (see the link below) for more information. http://www.huronriver.org/

Golden Drake Outdoors will provide gloves, plastic bags, and poking sticks on a first come first serve basis at the store. Golden Drakes location can be found here: (http://goldendrake.com/store/index.php? ... contact_us).

Meet at the Dexter Huron Metropark at the East Pavilion at 4:30 to deposit your trashweve arranged for its disposal. Tell the gate receptionist that you are participating in Huron River Cleanup Day and you will be admitted to the park free of charge. Look for the HRFFC sign. DO NOT bring the trash any earlier than 3:30 PM; there may not be anyone from the club there yet to log your collection.

Receive a raffle ticketall participants have an equal chance to win a prize, including flies tied by members of the Huron River Fly Fishing Club.


----------



## coolfish (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm always lookiing for a fishing buddy. I too am new to fly fishing. Have the basics down but there is room for improvement. I have been fishing the Huron around Ann Arbor and done ok but having fun exploring new waters. If you would like to go thru this "learning curve" together send me a pm.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Forget the bakery. What can you do with that Chemistry :evil:? I knew a Chemist back in the 70s. Woah, I'm having flashbacks.


----------



## thefishingchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the Huron River clean up! I will check the schedule with my wife (I do cake deliveries sometimes on weekends) and definitely be there if I can!


----------



## LadyFisher (Jan 22, 2003)

I agree with Chromedoggy, you will meet the right people on Sept 11. I hope you will sign up to join the Huron River Fly Fishing club; nice group of people. Meet twice a month in the winter, and fish all summer. Also I hope you will bring your wife---I know the Huron well, and would be happy to fish with her.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

youre a hitchhiker whos goodwith a rod, and wants to give us cupcakes.....someone fish with him first! lol JK


----------



## thefishingchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha... I did get my wife down to the Huron one time with me last year. She watched and did some sketching, but unfortunately, she does not have the outdoorswoman bug in her blood. Her idea of camping is a hotel. 

Anybody else planning to do the river clean-up next Saturday? I'd rather join up with a group. I wouldn't know where to start alone.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

The Wooly Buggers Fly Fishing club from Howell is meeting at Island Lake dam Saturday at 8:30 am and will float and clean up from the dam to the fishing site. The garbage will then be transported to the meeting spot in the afternoon.

I am sure you will get a reply at the other board you posted on.


----------



## thefishingchemist (Sep 2, 2010)

Fished a stretch of the Huron yesterday and tripled my success from last week! 6 fish in the hour before dark.... 4 rockies and 2 smallies, and that's without really fishing with the right stuff, probably!


----------

